# 40 gallon red eye tree frog paludarium



## MangoMonster (May 8, 2015)

Hey! Everyone! In a long time lurker! 

This is my RETF tank! This was an old 40 gallon breeder that I had lying around. I siliconed a piece of glass in place at the bottom to hold back water and converted the screen top to a sliding front door. The background is your usual great stuff, silicone, eco earth deal. 

I wanna also say thank you to all the people on here to continue to answer questions and share their knowledge with the world. I hope I can one day contribute a little something here. 


Here's the video! Enjoy! 
http://youtu.be/FBYVsFD0XsA



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice! I really like how it is balanced in the spaces and colors: it seems larger than 40 gallons. Well done!


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

Amazing! The water feature is super cool. Really well done!
Cute frogs, too!


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Great job! Frogs look very healthy


----------



## MangoMonster (May 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone!

Here's a picture of the tank when I was doing the leak test. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ad88 (Oct 30, 2015)

Any updates on how everything is coming along?


----------



## MangoMonster (May 8, 2015)

Ad88 said:


> Any updates on how everything is coming along?



Its been set up for many months now. I got I'll recently and some of the mosses didn't make it, but the ferns and philodendron are going nuts in there. I have to trim back the Ferns often so then don't completely take over.

I'm doing more research into getting these guys to breed so hopefully I'll get to watch a whole new generation grow in here and possibly re home the adults in another tank so the little ones are free from any danger when they first start to crawl around. If anyone has any advice on that I'd appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ad88 (Oct 30, 2015)

Why didn't the mosses make it? Any issues with feeding crickets and the water being fouled up? I love the idea of a whole fish tank bottom.


----------



## MangoMonster (May 8, 2015)

I think they didn't make it because they were accustomed to sitting in constant water. So when I missed a couple of mistings they dried out a bit even though the humidity was high enough for the frogs. 

I usually feed them an hour or two after the lights go out. If I throw a dozen in there, I'd estimate they eat about 6, 2 drown, and the rest find hiding spaces pretty quickly and don't get eaten until the next night. 

It doesn't do too much to the water because I always check the next morning and pull any of them out. They don't stay in there long and they usually float so they're easy to get to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ad88 (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks for the reply sorry so many questions


----------



## MangoMonster (May 8, 2015)

No problem. I think like most people here, I love talking tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ad88 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cool, good to know. I'm big into reefkeeping and want something new to try. Daughter and I did the whole chameleon thing and it was over rated.

Are you worried about the RETF falling in the water ever? 

Can you get some updated pics?


----------



## MangoMonster (May 8, 2015)

I was worried about that at first but the breeder assured me that they have no problems getting in and out of water since they can climb up with glass with their toe pads. 

Yeah I'll get some pics soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ad88 (Oct 30, 2015)

Looking forward to the new pics. 

I know this is a dart frog forum, but there aren't any active RETF forums I have found.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Looks great, nice job!


----------



## thomasr4 (Jan 30, 2015)

Like the setup.


----------

